# Chamomile Tea



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

Has anyone had any positive or negative experiences by drinking chamomile tea for IBS?Thanks,Hank


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Chamomile tea - one of my best friends! When taken in large enough quantities it can actually help constipate you.My other best friend is peppermint tea. It's a natural smooth muscle relaxer. Soothing for my achy gut.J*


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

I have had great results with chamomille tea. I usually combine it with some peppermint (I especially like the peppermint taste) and it works really well on gas and helping soothe an irritated colon. Ann


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

Chammomile tea has always been my good friend. I recently found out that as a baby my mother brewed it for me and fed it too me in a bottle. Now that's having IBS a heck of a long time. Now I brew it with pepperment and it makes my stomach feel so much better.I really does help with the pain.Aggie


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

This is a great recipe for "sewer stomach"-- those gurgles, snarls, pains, etc.4tablespoons of chamomile 2 Tablespoons of peppermint1 quart of boiling water.Cover, steep 30 mins.Drink hot or cold.Never fails for me.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Love the stuff! Celestial Seasonings "Tummy Mint" is essentially chamomile and peppermint and is also wonderfully soothing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 1999)

HankG I have used that recipe found on thisboard which includes chamomile, peppermint,and fennel seeds which I drink as a teaafter lunch and dinner. It really seemsto help with the bloating. I definitelyreccomend it. Carl


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Please try the following recipe, it's somewhere else on the board. I think under a topic like "bizzare intestinal sounds."4TB chammomile2TB peppermint1 quart boiling watercover, let steep 30 minutesdrink up to 1 quart a day.This is a medicinal tea, not a social drink as in a teabag.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 1999)

I also drink Chamomile tea...it is wonderful!If you like it a little bit sweet, try some honey.


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Not a tea drinker here - just iced tea! Can you just buy the Chamomile tea in a tea bag or do you have to make that recipe above?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 1999)

My peppermint tea also contains spearmint.. Does this hurt in any way or does it work just like regular peppermint? ------------------Lassie: RUFF! Timmy's Mom: "What is it girl? Dial 10-10-36-34526-234685923450 and SAVE 42% off all calls over 26.2 minutes to any state excluding Hawaii, Alaska, Maine, and Rhode Island!? That's great!"


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Moving this to the top.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 1999)

Also....Ginger tea is great for nausea. But, unfort., I can't have ginger or lovely peppermint...bad for my stomach and esoph. lining!I'd just read somewhere not to drink large quantities of cham. tea, but they didn't say why. Maybe because of what Jeffrey R. says, above.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 1999)

My wife has good results from using inexpensive chamomile and peppermint tea bags. She uses one bag of each per cup. She has tried the ones that contain both together and for some reason they don't help as well.------------------ http://www.digestioninfo.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 1999)

I drink Chamomile tea every morning as soon as I get into work. It helps to relax my stomach. I've tried peppermint tea also, but I like the Chamomile better


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Anxious you can buy it in tea bags, at the grocery store. I buy Celestial Seasonings, I love it. I seems to sooth my stomach. Peppermint has never been my friend though. Maro





















------------------"FRIENDS ARE ANGELS WHO LIFT US TO OUR FEET WHEN OUR WINGS HAVE TROUBLE REMEMBERING HOW TO FLY"


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Chamomile is great! I don't like the taste of chamomile on its own, so I drink Celestial Seasonings' 'Sleepytime' tea. It sometimes helps with the nausea, calms my growling stomach, bloating, and calms me down before bed time too.wanderingstar


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I love both chamomille and peppermint teas, too. I've been drinking more herb teas since cutting my coffee down to 2 cups in the morning, and feel much butter. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 1999)

I make the tea for the "gurgles" (because I get them ALL them time and they're quite embarassing), and although it has helped somewhat, it hasn't helped quite enough. Any thoughts? I only drink one cup in the morning and one in the evening. Should I try sipping it throughtout the day?And can you add sugar/honey to it? I HATE the taste of it plain.Thanks!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

A friend of mine tried the chamomile and she said it made her bowels looser--THat is NOT for me if this is true. Has anyone else has this happen to them? If not I may try some, maybe she just ate something that caused D


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 1999)

HiThe tea works wonders for me, especially if I'm nauseated.







ShellyAnn


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Newcomers this is very helpful )))[This message has been edited by marianne (edited 12-21-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 1999)

Thanks to those who suggested adding peppermint to chamomille! I tried it, and it tastes better to me, and has helped more than the chamomille alone.------------------"Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle."


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 1999)

Celestial seasonings sleepy time tea is one of my best friends! Something new to try that I also posted somewhere else is chinese green tea. Very bitter and doesn't work as well if you add anything like sugar or milk to it, but let it cool and drink it fast if you have to.







But definitely worked for me about 75% of the timeMickey


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Mickey:Sleepy Time is one of my favorites, too. Have you ever tried Grandma's Tummy Mint? It's also Celestial Seasonings.







Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 1999)

I find chamomile great to help relax me when I am feeling stressy! and it is good for headaches! But peppermint is my bestest buddy for my tummy - I get peppermint and chamomile in teabag format - I also have some chamomile and spearmint like Crapsalot said - is spearmint as good as peppermint does anyone know - I like to have this one when my tummy is hurting and I am stressing and I am not sure which one to drink!I also have ginger tea which seems to help a bit too - but not as nice as peppermint.Another great thing to try for bad gas is Dill tea I don't think you can buy it as a tea but if you steep some dill weed in boiling water that works just fine.happy teaing to all!


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

xyz to the top


----------



## hmoots (Nov 16, 1999)

Okay what's the verdict on chamomile? Does it constipate or give you D if drank in large quantities.I definitely don't need more of C don't want D either.Guess I'll find out! Heather


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Heather:I probably drink 3 to 4 cups of herbal tea a day. I switch between chamomile, peppermint, Grandma's Tummy Mint and Pau D' Arco when I'm cramping. I also have fennel, ginger, ginsing and a few others that I drink on and off. I've also made dill tea.I guess you have to just experiment to see what works for you.







Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------

